

JumpStart: Early-stage funding for Northeast Ohio start-ups - imp
http://www.jumpstartinc.org/index.aspx
It's not a direct competitor to YC because they state: "On average, we invest $300,000 in our portfolio companies."
======
pg
Hmm. The public sector funded regional incubator is back. There were a lot of
these during the Bubble.

~~~
chwolfe
Are public sector funded incubators by definition doomed or is there hope that
they can learn from their private sector brethren?

~~~
pg
For startups as we use the word I'd say they're doomed. It takes some
expertise to do seed-stage investing, and no one with that kind of expertise
would want to work for an organization as bureaucratic as this kind of thing
would inevitably be.

------
nkohari
Wow. I live in Akron, and have been working up a business plan. As you might
imagine, there aren't as many funding opportunities in NE Ohio as there is in
say, Silicon Valley. :) This is exciting.

------
BrandonM
Wow, this is a refreshing development for northeast Ohio. Growing up there, I
saw steel mill after steel mill shut down, with thousands of people losing
jobs and seemingly no plan for bringing jobs back. At least this effort is a
move in the right direction, as opposed to waiting around and hoping for
improvement as the best minds are forced to leave town to seek opportunities.
This venture really excites me.

